# Il bello ... dei brutti



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una descrizione del genere fa imbufalire il 90% delle donne.
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra che abbia o no un bel corpo con il fatto che tu voglia lei?
> Se invece, per qualsiasi ragione, non avesse più il corpo da favola ...cosa accadrebbe?
> Sentirsi considerare in quel modo fa sentire profondamente rifiutate perché superficialmente amate.


Dai che palle che siete quando fate così... se vi fanno i complimenti perchè avete un bel culo vi arrabbiate, se non ve li fanno vi arrabbiate comunque...

Dai voleva dire che la ama e che è bella, che c'è di male?


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai che palle che siete quando fate così... se vi fanno i complimenti perchè avete un bel culo vi arrabbiate, se non ve li fanno vi arrabbiate comunque...
> 
> *Dai voleva dire che la ama e che è bella, che c'è di male?*


Alla bellezza alrui :cooldue: non si perdona :rofl:


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai che palle che siete quando fate così... se vi fanno i complimenti perchè avete un bel culo vi arrabbiate, se non ve li fanno vi arrabbiate comunque...
> 
> Dai voleva dire che la ama e che è bella, che c'è di male?


 
Ma che cacchio c'entra?
Pure io ho un bel culo..ma se il mio uomo mi descrivesse solo come tale e mi dicesse sotterraneamente  che non sono una buona madre dubiterei del suo amore. Anzi gli spaccherei il muso.


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma che cacchio c'entra?
> *Pure io ho un bel culo..*ma se il mio uomo mi descrivesse solo come tale e mi dicesse sotterraneamente  che non sono una buona madre dubiterei del suo amore. Anzi gli spaccherei il muso.


... provare per credere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma che cacchio c'entra?
> Pure io ho un bel culo..ma se il mio uomo mi descrivesse solo come tale e mi dicesse sotterraneamente  che non sono una buona madre dubiterei del suo amore. Anzi gli spaccherei il muso.



Boh... se mia moglie andasse in giro a dire che mi adora perchè sono figo, sarei l'uomo più felice al mondo.


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Boh... se mia moglie andasse in giro a dire che mi adora perchè sono figo, sarei l'uomo più felice al mondo.



Narciso!


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Narciso!



Lo sono.


----------



## Papero (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie si chiama allo stesso modo e la mia amante era una collega...
> 
> Tutte uguali ste storie di tradimento!


Secondo me è il nome... xxxxxxxx :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me è il nome... xxxxxxx :mrgreen:


 
In quanto a "troiaggine" io l'ho anticipata.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai che palle che siete quando fate così... se vi fanno i complimenti perchè avete un bel culo vi arrabbiate, se non ve li fanno vi arrabbiate comunque...
> 
> Dai voleva dire che la ama e che è bella, che c'è di male?


Sai a parole conta sempre solo la bellezza interiore...però Kid, tu sai che sotto sotto, quando pensi al suo tradimento, ti immagini solo che sia stato perchè lui era più fico di te, e magari con il ciccio più lungo e resistente...

Ma posso dirti...che se il confronto tra loro...l'amante è schiacciante...uhm...uhm...eccome se ci badano...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a parole conta sempre solo la bellezza interiore...però Kid, tu sai che sotto sotto, quando pensi al suo tradimento, ti immagini solo che sia stato perchè lui era più fico di te, e magari con il ciccio più lungo e resistente...
> 
> Ma posso dirti...che se il confronto tra loro...l'amante è schiacciante...uhm...uhm...eccome se ci badano...



Guarda, posso dire una cosa senza passare per falso modesto?

Io sono davvero un bel ragazzo, ma lo dico perchè me lo dicono e perchè le donne mi guardano spesso e volentieri.

Ma anche se fossi bruttino, direi comunque quello che sto per dire: l'amante di mia moglie era un cesso con le gambe! Tipo spigliato per carità, ma io ci sono rimasto di un male che non ti dico a vedere con chi mi aveva tradito.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a parole conta sempre solo la bellezza interiore...


Ma infatti... sono affermazioni che mi danno un pò fastidio, perchè sforano un pò nell'ipocrisia.

E mi duole ammetterlo, perchè Persa mi piace molto.


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a parole conta sempre solo la bellezza interiore...però Kid, tu sai che sotto sotto, quando pensi al suo tradimento, ti immagini solo che sia stato perchè lui era più fico di te, e magari *con il ciccio più lungo e resistente...
> *
> Ma posso dirti...che se il confronto tra loro...l'amante è schiacciante...uhm...uhm...eccome se ci badano...









E' il vostro eterno complesso :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' il vostro eterno complesso :rotfl:


Che te ridi???? :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Che te ridi???? :unhappy:


... rido perche' non e' la fine del mondo (averlo piccolo) ... ne abbiamo parlato fino allo svenimento negli anni passati :uhoh:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai che palle che siete quando fate così... se vi fanno i complimenti perchè avete un bel culo vi arrabbiate, se non ve li fanno vi arrabbiate comunque...
> 
> Dai voleva dire che la ama e che è bella, che c'è di male?


 Ah sì?!
Allora pensa che tua moglie ti descriva così: mio marito non è un granché come padre, ma ha un corpo da atleta con addominali scolpiti e  a letto va alla grande e ha ancora tutti i capelli (ma ha solo 33 anni ...son preoccupata che quando li perderà si noterà di più il naso)...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... rido perche' non e' la fine del mondo (averlo piccolo) ... ne abbiamo parlato fino allo svenimento negli anni passati :uhoh:


C'è di peggio si... si può soffrire di eiaculazione precoce!


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah sì?!
> Allora pensa che tua moglie ti descriva così: mio marito non è un granché come padre, ma ha un corpo da atleta con addominali scolpiti e  a letto va alla grande e ha ancora tutti i capelli (ma ha solo 33 anni ...son preoccupata che quando li perderà si noterà di più il naso)...


Ma cosa mi interessa di come mi descrive agli altri? Se sta insieme a me vuol dire che le piaccio sia dentro che fuori, no?

Mica l'ho obbligata a stare insieme ad uno che lei ritiene un pirla senza cervello ma con un gran fisico.


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è di peggio si... si può soffrire di eiaculazione precoce!


In questo caso ti rivolgi ad uno specialista, a tutto c'e' rimedio nella Vita


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è di peggio si... si può soffrire di eiaculazione precoce!


C'e' di peggio... avere il pisello piccolo e soffrire di eiaculazione precoce!


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' di peggio... avere il pisello piccolo e soffrire di eiaculazione precoce!


:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma cosa mi interessa di come mi descrive agli altri? Se sta insieme a me vuol dire che le piaccio sia dentro che fuori, no?
> 
> Mica l'ho obbligata a stare insieme ad uno che lei ritiene un pirla senza cervello ma con un gran fisico.


 Qui sei bugiardo. 
Non è vero che non ti importerebbe.
Mi sembra evidente che certe descrizioni indicano che il legame è basato su cose effimere e questo dà insicurezza e senso di non accetazione.
Questo non significa che ci si impegni per essere sempre piacevoli per il/la partener, ma senza legare il rapporto ad aspetti superficiali.

Non è che siete voi davvero superficiali?
Non è che la pensate davvero così?
Non è che pensate davvero di poter essere traditi e trovati inferiori per misure e durata?


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma che cacchio c'entra?
> Pure io ho un bel culo..ma se il mio uomo mi descrivesse solo come tale e mi dicesse sotterraneamente che non sono una buona madre dubiterei del suo amore. Anzi gli spaccherei il muso.


:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui sei bugiardo.
> Non è vero che non ti importerebbe.
> Mi sembra evidente che certe descrizioni indicano che il legame è basato su cose effimere e questo dà insicurezza e senso di non accetazione.
> Questo non significa che ci si impegni per essere sempre piacevoli per il/la partener, ma senza legare il rapporto ad aspetti superficiali.
> ...


Vabbè dai Persa, qui stiamo parlando di gente sposata... mi auguro che nessuno si sia legato per la vita ad una persona che semplicemente la attizzava fisicamente.

Che poi mia moglie vada in giro a dire che sono figo ma a casa potrei aiutarla di più... vabbè ha ragione, ma mica significa che non mi stimi per mille altre cose. E comunque per me l'aspetto fisico vale il 60% in un rapporto. Quindi se mi chiedessero di elencare i pregi di mia moglie... come prima cosa risponderei che mi piace fisicamente.

E personalmente ho smesso di pensare al "perchè" del suo tradimento... non esiste mai una ragione davvero valida per tradire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai Persa, qui stiamo parlando di gente sposata... mi auguro che nessuno si sia legato per la vita ad una persona che semplicemente la attizzava fisicamente.
> 
> Che poi mia moglie vada in giro a dire che sono figo ma a casa potrei aiutarla di più... vabbè ha ragione, ma mica significa che non mi stimi per mille altre cose. E comunque per me l'aspetto fisico vale il 60% in un rapporto. Quindi se mi chiedessero di elencare i pregi di mia moglie... come prima cosa risponderei che mi piace fisicamente.
> 
> E personalmente ho smesso di pensare al "perchè" del suo tradimento... non esiste mai una ragione davvero valida per tradire.


 Cosa importa che la ragione sia "valida" (giustamente non esiste), ma che ci sia e che venga compresa.
Se tua moglie conosce le tue percentuali non si sentirà amata. Il corpo è quanto di più effimero possediamo.


----------



## Iris (29 Marzo 2010)

Il 60 per cento di un rapporto è basato sull'aspetto fisico. Anzi non di un rapporto, di un matrimonio. Allora, come incontri una più bella di lei, o più giovane, le metti le corna?
e se tua moglie si dovesse ammalare? Quando lei avrà cinquanta anni, tu correrai appresso ad una ventenne?
Non ho parole....


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa importa che la ragione sia "valida" (giustamente non esiste), ma che ci sia e che venga compresa.
> Se tua moglie conosce le tue percentuali non si sentirà amata. Il corpo è quanto di più effimero possediamo.


Ma dai Persa... mi stai dicendo che potresti amoreggiare come la De Filippi con Costanzo? Dai io non ci credo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa... mi stai dicendo che potresti amoreggiare come la De Filippi con Costanzo? Dai io non ci credo...


 Se l'uomo che amo diventasse come costanzo sì... perché non sarebbe costanzo (aborro!!) ma lui.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa... mi stai dicendo che potresti amoreggiare come la De Filippi con Costanzo? Dai io non ci credo...


costanzo mi fa abbastanza schifo ma di uomini brutti di grande fascino ce ne sono.
e fra uno di loro e costantino vitagliano non ho nessun dubbio


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il 60 per cento di un rapporto è basato sull'aspetto fisico. Anzi non di un rapporto, di un matrimonio. Allora, come incontri una più bella di lei, o più giovane, le metti le corna?
> e se tua moglie si dovesse ammalare? Quando lei avrà cinquanta anni, tu correrai appresso ad una ventenne?
> Non ho parole....


Sembra quasi che qui dentro tutti siano dei cultori della bellezza interiore... ma solo io in una donna guardo prima di tutto le gambe e il sedere? E soprattutto... ma che c'è di male? Chiaro che se è una stronza, superficialotta, isterica e restia a fare le coccole la lascio lì dov'è... ma non è che sia fondamentale per me che sia una sorta di Gandhi dei poveri.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se l'uomo che amo diventasse come costanzo sì... perché non sarebbe costanzo (aborro!!) ma lui.



Io no (vabbè Costanazo ha pure i baffi....), ho dei limiti  anche sull'aspetto esteriore. Sono un mostro?


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sembra quasi che qui dentro tutti siano dei cultori della bellezza interiore... ma solo io in una donna guardo prima di tutto le gambe e il sedere? E soprattutto... ma che c'è di male? Chiaro che se è una stronza, superficialotta, isterica e restia a fare le coccole la lascio lì dov'è... ma non è che sia fondamentale per me che sia una sorta di Gandhi dei poveri.


Ne riparliamo tra una ventina d'anni eh Kid. Il restia a fare le coccole poi non si può sentire eh.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ne riparliamo tra una ventina d'anni eh Kid. Il restia a fare le coccole poi non si può sentire eh.


Che colpa ne ho... mi piacciono le coccole!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io no (vabbè Costanazo ha pure i baffi....), ho dei limiti anche sull'aspetto esteriore. Sono un mostro?


Cioè se tua moglie (per malattia o altre circostanze) mettesse 20kg e magari un po' di peluria (esistono squilibri ormonali che fanno questi effetti), non l'ameresti più?
Diglielo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Che colpa ne ho... mi piacciono le coccole!


 miiiii


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii


Ma che ho detto?


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cioè se tua moglie (per malattia o altre circostanze) mettesse 20kg e magari un po' di peluria (esistono squilibri ormonali che fanno questi effetti), non l'ameresti più?
> Diglielo.


Io le ho sempre detto a mia moglie che è chiaro che se rimanesse sfigurata per un incidente non avrebbe colpe. Ma se diventasse obesa perchè le piace mangiare... per me quello è egoismo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io le ho sempre detto a mia moglie che è chiaro che se rimanesse sfigurata per un incidente non avrebbe colpe. Ma se diventasse obesa perchè le piace mangiare... *per me quello è egoismo*!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io le ho sempre detto a mia moglie che è chiaro che se rimanesse sfigurata per un incidente non avrebbe colpe. Ma se diventasse obesa perchè le piace mangiare... per me quello è egoismo!


E se diventassi obeso tu?


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se diventassi obeso tu?


Mi troverei una cicciona tutta per me.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma che ti devo dire, io quelle coppie dove lei o lui mangiano come un ippopotamo mentre il aprtner si tiene in forma non le capisco. Io cerco sempre di essere apprezzabile per mia moglie ed esigo altrettanto da lei. Se ti trascuri senza ragione significa che di me non te ne frega molto.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi troverei una cicciona tutta per me.


Se se arrampicati sugli specchi... Quando ami Kid ami quella persona per quello che è, anche i cambiamenti fisici dovuti all'avanzare dell'età. Quello è il vero amore per me.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che ti devo dire, io quelle coppie dove lei o lui mangiano come un ippopotamo mentre il aprtner si tiene in forma non le capisco. Io cerco sempre di essere apprezzabile per mia moglie ed *esigo* altrettanto da lei. Se ti trascuri senza ragione significa che di me non te ne frega molto.


Come esigi le coccole...


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io le ho sempre detto a mia moglie che è chiaro che se rimanesse sfigurata per un incidente non avrebbe colpe. Ma se diventasse obesa perchè le piace mangiare... per me quello è egoismo!


 beh, qui hai ragione...nella cura per noi stessi sta anche il rispetto proprio e dell'altro


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Se se arrampicati sugli specchi... Quando ami Kid ami quella persona per quello che è, anche i cambiamenti fisici dovuti all'avanzare dell'età. Quello è il vero amore per me.



vabbè adesso nonesageriamo. Tutti invecchiamo. Io ho fatto l'esempio della persona che diventa grassa perchè adora mangiare tanto. Scusa ma la differenza è palese.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, qui hai ragione...nella cura per noi stessi sta anche il rispetto proprio e dell'altro



ALLELUJAH!!!! :up:


----------



## Daniele (29 Marzo 2010)

Coccole o caccole???


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> ALLELUJAH!!!! :up:


 mio marito mi ha conosciuto giovane indossatrice gagliarda...pensa che ora che mi farò carampana esigo che mi ami anche di più:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Coccole o caccole???



Basta sfottermi... sono u ncoccolone, che c'è di male, razzisti! :mexican:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha conosciuto giovane indossatrice gagliarda...pensa che ora che mi farò carampana esigo che mi ami anche di più:singleeye:



Ma ci sta, ci sta....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> vabbè adesso nonesageriamo. Tutti invecchiamo. Io ho fatto l'esempio della persona che diventa grassa perchè adora mangiare tanto. Scusa ma la differenza è palese.


 Tu hai fatto un esempio abnorme per salvarti in corner.
Ma io batto il corner e ti dico di riflettere su questa impostazione perché (e te lo stiamo ripetendo) è proprio una cosa che allontana l'anima.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto un esempio abnorme per salvarti in corner.
> Ma io batto il corner e ti dico di riflettere su questa impostazione perché (e te lo stiamo ripetendo) è proprio una cosa che allontana l'anima.



Mah... non riesco a comprendere perchè dovrei cercare la bellezza interiore di una persona che non mi piace fisicamente.... cioè ci devo dormire insieme per il resto dei miei giorni!


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... non riesco a comprendere perchè dovrei cercare la bellezza interiore di una persona che non mi piace fisicamente....


Forse perchè l'essere umano non è fatto di solo corpo?


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Forse perchè l'essere umano non è fatto di solo corpo?



Ho capito ragazze... ma dai non sono mica il messia in cerca di anime perdute!

E che palle che siete!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... non riesco a comprendere perchè dovrei cercare la bellezza interiore di una persona che non mi piace fisicamente.... cioè ci devo dormire insieme per il resto dei miei giorni!


Perché devi vederla bella esteriormente perché la ami e non il contrario.
E' naturale che ti innamori di tutto un complesso di cose tra le quali l'aspetto fisico è preponderante. Ma poi devi amare un persona oltre quello e questo deve essere un sentimento vero, profondo, sentito e che traspare e che fa sentire che comunque si sarà amati.
Quando ami puoi guardare rughe e cedimenti e trovarli bellissimi ed erotici. Ma devi amare


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, qui hai ragione...nella cura per noi stessi sta anche il rispetto proprio e dell'altro


Lo penso anche io. Un conto sono i segni dell'eta' un conto e' "lasciarsi andare".
Tutto ha una sua misura


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho capito ragazze... ma dai non sono mica il messia in cerca di anime perdute!
> 
> E che palle che siete!


 pentiti:dracula:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Un conto sono i segni dell'eta' un conto e' "lasciarsi andare".
> Tutto ha una sua misura



Grazie, mi sento meno solo. Ma Conte dov'è? Son ocerto mi darebbe manforte!


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... non riesco a comprendere perchè dovrei cercare la bellezza interiore di una persona che non mi piace fisicamente.... cioè ci devo dormire insieme per il resto dei miei giorni!


Perche' alla fin fine e' quella interiore che ti restera' negli anni, quella esteriore fara' la fine dei trak all'ultimo dell'anno ... non escludo che in una persona possano marciare negli anni di pari passo entrambe, esteriorita' ed interiorita' ... ma e' difficile pero'  quasi raro.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché devi vederla bella esteriormente perché la ami e non il contrariop.
> E' naturale che ti innamori di tutto un complesso di cose tra le quali l'aspetto fisico è preponderante. Ma poi devi amare un persona oltre quello e questo deve essere un sentimento vero, profondo, sentito e che traspare e che fa sentire che comunque si sarà amati.
> Quando ami puoi guardare rughe e cedmenti e trovarli bellissimi ed erotici. Ma devui amare


:up:


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché devi vederla bella esteriormente perché la ami e non il contrariop.
> E' naturale che ti innamori di tutto un complesso di cose tra le quali l'aspetto fisico è preponderante. Ma poi devi amare un persona oltre quello e questo deve essere un sentimento vero, profondo, sentito e che traspare e che fa sentire che comunque si sarà amati.
> Quando ami puoi guardare rughe e cedmenti e trovarli bellissimi ed erotici. Ma devui amare



Persa, io lo capisco questo, te lo assicuro. Però da qui a dire che devo fregarmene dell'aspetto fisico... ce ne passa! Conta eccome per me, l'amore è carne, sangue e anima.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma siamo partiti da Annientato che descriveva in positivo la moglie solo per l'aspetto fisico e questo è un argomento che ricorre spessissimo tra gli uomini. Come ricorre una loro personale descrizione basata su canoni fisici di prestanza.
> Raramente ho letto donne fare altrettanto.
> Magari capita di sentire una tradita dire che l'amante non era bella (e spesso su valutazioni che mischiano aspetto fisico e caratteriale), ma difficilmente descrivere il marito per l'aspetto fisico.
> E non credo che questo accada solo perché l'aspetto dei mariti non è granché.
> ...


Cioè dovremmo riflettere sul fatto che per noi uomini l'aspetto fisico è più importante che per le donne? E' dall'alba dei tempi che è così!


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè dovremmo riflettere sul fatto che per noi uomini l'aspetto fisico è più importante che per le donne? E' dall'alba dei tempi che è così!


L'aspetto visivo. Ma non è detto che sia per forza una qualità :mrgreen:.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè dovremmo riflettere sul fatto che per noi uomini l'aspetto fisico è più importante che per le donne? E' dall'alba dei tempi che è così!


E' dall'alba dei tempi che c'è l'omicidio e la guerra, non per questo non ci si riflette.
Soprattutto dovrebbe rifletterci chi è stato tradito e ancora dopo questo evento devastante dice certe cose alla moglie.
Se praticamente tutte le donne qui dicono che è una cosa tremenda da sentirsi dire, non credi che sarebbe utile fare uno sforzo?


----------



## Anna A (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Persa, io lo capisco questo, te lo assicuro. Però da qui a dire che devo fregarmene dell'aspetto fisico... ce ne passa! Conta eccome per me, l'amore è carne, sangue e anima.


è vero.. e come canta la nannini l’amore e’ bello solo se lo fai con me 
allora che ti meravigli 
come l’estate piena di luce 
tornera’ la nostra storia 
ora e per sempre senza grida 
come un bacio 
come la pioggia il sentimento 
spegnera’ la nostra rabbia 
solo una goccia 
sopra il viso 
poi ancora il sole

se c'è attrazione fisica c'è comunicazione, c'è la voglia di aversi.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' dall'alba dei tempi che c'è l'omicidio e la guerra, non per questo non ci si riflette.
> Soprattutto dovrebbe rifletterci chi è stato tradito e ancora dopo questo evento devastante dice certe cose alla moglie.
> Se praticamente tutte le donne qui dicono che è una cosa tremenda da sentirsi dire, non credi che sarebbe utile fare uno sforzo?



Ma dai Persa, non esageriamo! Ma le donne e gli uomini si sono sempre piaciuti e non capiti proprio per come sono diversi. E sono proprio queste differenze a renderci affascinanti gli uni agli altri.

Cosa c'è di male nel dare molto valore alla bellezza di una donna, mi domando. Almeno finchè la bellezza c'è naturalmente. Poi verranno fuori soprattutto tutte le splendide e meravigliose qualità che senzaltro voi donne avete. E viviamo in pace e armonia caspita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai Persa, non esageriamo! Ma le donne e gli uomini si sono sempre piaciuti e non capiti proprio per come sono diversi. E sono proprio queste differenze a renderci affascinanti gli uni agli altri.
> 
> Cosa c'è di male nel dare molto valore alla bellezza di una donna, mi domando. Almeno finchè la bellezza c'è naturalmente. Poi verranno fuori soprattutto tutte le splendide e meravigliose qualità che senzaltro voi donne avete. E viviamo in pace e armonia caspita!


 Poi continuerai a farti domande a cui non riuscirai a dare risposta.


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi continuerai a farti domande a cui non riuscirai a dare risposta.



Vorrà dire che verro qui pieno di pare a chiedervi consigli! :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2010)

*casa minerva*

"caro , non mi amerai perché sono bella "alleggio:
certo che no 
:gabinetto:
"vorresti forse dire che non lo sono abbastanza?":lipstick:
non voglio dire questo; sei bellissima 
:blu:
"però mi ameresti lo stesso anche se non lo fossi" 
certo, cara

:blu:miiiii


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vorrà dire che verro qui pieno di pare a chiedervi consigli! :mexican:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :bandiera:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, posso dire una cosa senza passare per falso modesto?
> 
> Io sono davvero un bel ragazzo, ma lo dico perchè me lo dicono e perchè le donne mi guardano spesso e volentieri.
> 
> Ma anche se fossi bruttino, direi comunque quello che sto per dire: l'amante di mia moglie era un cesso con le gambe! Tipo spigliato per carità, ma io ci sono rimasto di un male che non ti dico a vedere con chi mi aveva tradito.


E pensa come si sta invece sei piccolo, tappo e per giunta cicciottello, e lei si trova il fighettino fino fino...magari questo qui aveva doti nascoste...


----------



## Kid (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa come si sta invece sei piccolo, tappo e per giunta cicciottello, e lei si trova il fighettino fino fino...magari questo qui aveva doti nascoste...



Grazie Conte, mi ci voleva proprio pensare al suo amante come ad un superdotato! AMICO MIO!!! :mexican: :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Becco (29 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...a dimostrazione che non sempre (anzi a ben pensarci quasi mai) è l'aspetto dell'amante che conta (l'occasione che fa ladri), ma le motivazioni (=crisi interna alla coppia) che portano a tradire...:sonar:


 ---


Ah si? Che culo hai avuto a poterti consolare così.
L'amante di mia moglie lavorava con lei, era un bell'uomo ricco e di 20 anni più di me, mia moglie ne aveva 22 e lui 45 esperto e simpatico e io invece il vero maritino inesperto, scemotto e bruttino. Capisci perchè non sono mai riuscito a perdonare i suoi tradimenti?
Niente da fare, non ne sono uscito vivo e a distanza di 29 anni è una umiliazione che mi brucia ancora, anche se lui nel frattempo ha avuto il buon gusto di morire. 
Becco


----------



## Papero (29 Marzo 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> ---
> 
> 
> Ah si? Che culo hai avuto a poterti consolare così.
> ...


fammi capire becco... dopo 29 anni hai ancora questo astio nei confronti di questa persona per giunta nel frattempo morta? E nel frattempo sei rimasto felicemente sposato con tua moglie che ha anturalmente continuato a renderti Becco...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, mi ci voleva proprio pensare al suo amante come ad un superdotato! AMICO MIO!!! :mexican: :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Pensa sempre ai poveri cristi messi peggio di te...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Marzo 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> ---
> 
> 
> *Ah si? Che culo hai avuto a poterti consolare così.*
> ...


Non ho avuto bisogno di nessuna consolazione...visto che ho cercato di capire le MIE motivazioni...cercando e forse essendo un pò più obiettivo di chi ha solo subito...

Quanto al subire umiliazione per 29 anni...scusa se son crudo, ma è davvero solo colpa sua?


----------



## Becco (30 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> fammi capire becco... dopo 29 anni hai ancora questo astio nei confronti di questa persona per giunta nel frattempo morta? E nel frattempo sei rimasto felicemente sposato con tua moglie che ha anturalmente continuato a renderti Becco...


No, dopo 29 anni la vita è continuata. Ma non sono felicemente sposato,  condividiamo lo stesso appartamento e a volte ceniamo assieme. Lei a volte ha vissuto altrove, spesso dice che ha trovato "quello giusto", altre volte mi confida la sua solitudine e delusione....
Dopo 29 anni si, sono ancora astioso nei confronti di quel signore che per giocare a fare il seduttore ha rovinato la mia vita, ovviamente con tutte le colpe che posso avere io e mia moglie.
Ho avuto anche io un paio di storie serie, ma non ho mai avuto la  minima intenzione di rifarmi una vita coniugale. é vero, sono stato incapaci di superare quella potente squalifica e mi rendo conto dei miei limiti, ma, così è andata e oggi a 53 anni cosa posso fare?
Becco


----------



## Brady (30 Marzo 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> No, dopo 29 anni la vita è continuata. Ma non sono felicemente sposato,  condividiamo lo stesso appartamento e a volte ceniamo assieme. Lei a volte ha vissuto altrove, spesso dice che ha trovato "quello giusto", altre volte mi confida la sua solitudine e delusione....
> Dopo 29 anni si, sono ancora astioso nei confronti di quel signore che per giocare a fare il seduttore ha rovinato la mia vita, ovviamente con tutte le colpe che posso avere io e mia moglie.
> Ho avuto anche io un paio di storie serie, ma non ho mai avuto la  minima intenzione di rifarmi una vita coniugale. é vero, sono stato incapaci di superare quella potente squalifica e mi rendo conto dei miei limiti, ma, così è andata e oggi a 53 anni cosa posso fare?
> Becco


Mio padre si è separato da mia madre a 40. E si è rifatto una vita con un altra donna.
L'ha seppellita a 60. e si è rifatto una vita con un altra donna (con dieci anni meno di lui).
Dopo più di dieci anni si sono lasciati e a 74 anni è ancora li che si guarda in giro alla ricerca di una storia impegnata.
Non so se è più un esempio di perseveranza o di scelte sbagliate, ma almeno dimostra che si può sempre ricominciare.
:up:


----------



## Daniele (30 Marzo 2010)

Becco, ma perch ci sei stato con una mugliera che ti ha fatto questo? perchè stai con una che ti confida se ha trovato "quello giusto" mentre ha rovinato anche lei la tua vita oltre il tizio caruccio.
ma cavoli adesso pretendi un poco di serenità e felicità per te, falla andare via quella bestia che vive accanto a te e ti ha portato via la vita, hai 53 anni, sai che bello farle la valigia e quando torna trovarsi tutto fuori, con un biglietto. "mi hai rovinato la vita che è una sola, ti prego valla a rovinare a qualche altro."


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2010)

Tornando sul tema dell'importanza dell'aspetto fisico per un uomo...anche qui mi sento di dissentire.
Ho visto uomini fare follie per donne che  non erano affatto belle. E neanche troppo curate. Credo che esistano donne che riescano a legare a sè un uomo in maniera inspiegabile e soprattutto duratura.

Al contrario bellissime ragazze durate lo spazio di un unnamoramento di pochi mesi.
Il fatto è che quando si è giovani ed attraenti ci si preoccupa poco di coltivare certe doti, certe attrattive, che magari qualche donna più intelligente che bella, non dà affatto per scontate.


----------



## Eliade (30 Marzo 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> No, dopo 29 anni la vita è continuata. Ma non sono felicemente sposato, condividiamo lo stesso appartamento e a volte ceniamo assieme. Lei a volte ha vissuto altrove, spesso dice che ha trovato "quello giusto", altre volte mi confida la sua solitudine e delusione....
> Dopo 29 anni si, sono ancora astioso nei confronti di quel signore che per giocare a fare il seduttore ha rovinato la mia vita, ovviamente con tutte le colpe che posso avere io e mia moglie.
> Ho avuto anche io un paio di storie serie, ma non ho mai avuto la minima intenzione di rifarmi una vita coniugale. é vero, sono stato incapaci di superare quella potente squalifica e mi rendo conto dei miei limiti, ma, così è andata e oggi a 53 anni cosa posso fare?
> Becco


 Ciao, seinceramente non riesco a capire come tu possa avere tutto questo astio nei confronti di quell'uomo (comprensibile direi), e nemmeno un po' verso tua moglie.
Capisco che l'ex 45 abbia giocato...ma a tua moglie non è mica dispiaciuto! 
Mi sembra poi che si sia lasciata usare anche per parecchio tempo, prima e poco dopo il vostro matrimonio...sinceramente un comportamento molto più discutibile il suo che non quello del 45enne.
Ciao


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tornando sul tema dell'importanza dell'aspetto fisico per un uomo...*anche qui mi sento di dissentire.*
> Ho visto uomini fare follie per donne che non erano affatto belle. E neanche troppo curate. Credo che esistano donne che riescano a legare a sè un uomo in maniera inspiegabile e soprattutto duratura.


Concordo con la tua dissenteria D).
In un rapporto di coppia ci sono doveri reciproci, tra i quali quelli di preservare sè stessi, non fosse altro che perchè oggetto dell'amore altrui. Curando me stesso curo ciò che io ho donato al mio partner.
......resta il fatto che se uno comincia a trascurare sè stesso, qualche motivo ci sarà, ed a questo punto viene in essere il dovere del partner di capire cosa non funziona ed offrire il proprio aiuto. Io questa la chiamo reciprocità, complicità, vero spirito di coppia. L'espressione "se mi ama mi deve amare per quello che sono o che divento" è solo stupido, ipocrita e schifosissimo egoismo.
Io posso amare una persona, anche se si fa del male, ma non si può pretendere che io ami pure la malattia od il vizio o cos'altro che la sta cambiando.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Io posso amare una persona, anche se si fa del male, ma non si può pretendere che io ami pure la malattia od il vizio o cos'altro che la sta cambiando.


Perchè no?


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Concordo con la tua dissenteria D).
> In un rapporto di coppia ci sono doveri reciproci, tra i quali quelli di preservare sè stessi, non fosse altro che perchè oggetto dell'amore altrui. Curando me stesso curo ciò che io ho donato al mio partner.
> ......resta il fatto che se uno comincia a trascurare sè stesso, qualche motivo ci sarà, ed a questo punto viene in essere il dovere del partner di capire cosa non funziona ed offrire il proprio aiuto. Io questa la chiamo reciprocità, complicità, vero spirito di coppia. L'espressione "se mi ama mi deve amare per quello che sono o che divento" è solo stupido, ipocrita e schifosissimo egoismo.
> *Io posso amare una persona, anche se si fa del male, ma non si può pretendere che io ami pure la malattia od il vizio o cos'altro che la sta cambiando*.


 
a me spaventa, invece, la facilità con cui tanta gente trova vie di fuga dalle situazioni quando diventano scomode o difficili.
amore... amore è anche senso di responsabilità, è non scappare davanti niente.è fare tutto quello che è giusto fare per la persona che amiamo, anche quando l'amore è nascosto da tutto il resto. è andare a dormire con la coscienza tranquilla, anche se poi non si dorme per 10 milioni di problemi.


----------



## Illuso (30 Marzo 2010)

*Solidarietà*

Ciao Luigi, sono solidale con te perché so perfettamente quale disgrazia stai subendo, e quale dolore infernale stai vivendo, fatti forza.  
Non è il momento di decidere a chi spettano i figli, è il momento di scegliere, lei deve scegliere o te o l’altro. Ma chi è sto cogl**** sposato con cinque figli? che non ha la testa da tenere a posto la patta, sei sicuro che lui non ha niente da perdere? 
Da come scrivi stai cercando di trovare delle giustificazioni plausibili per lei, dandoti o cercandoti delle colpe, è facile facile, NON NE HAI!!! Tua moglie è una bella donna, tajeurino e channel? Il collega l’ha puntata, ha iniziato a sedurla, lei ha creduto fosse un gioco, dapprima convinta di saperlo gestire, e poi… poi ha ceduto, magari lui è pure un superiore se non il capo, (se no come li mantiene cinque figli). 
Ho anch’io una domanda da farti, perché ti ha confessato di essere andata a letto con l’altro? 


Molte signore del forum si schierano troppo smaccatamente, se a tradire è un maschietto gli danno addosso senza tante remore e giri di parole, mentre se a tradire è la femminuccia cercano di addossarne la colpa, e/o scaricarne la responsabilità in buona parte al consorte, con le più stravaganti ipotesi e con scarsa o poca coerenza. E cosa è che spinge a questo? solidarietà femminile, o solidarietà fra traditrici?


----------



## Papero (30 Marzo 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi, sono solidale con te perché so perfettamente quale disgrazia stai subendo, e quale dolore infernale stai vivendo, fatti forza.
> Non è il momento di decidere a chi spettano i figli, è il momento di scegliere, lei deve scegliere o te o l’altro. Ma chi è sto cogl**** sposato con cinque figli? che non ha la testa da tenere a posto la patta, sei sicuro che lui non ha niente da perdere?
> Da come scrivi stai cercando di trovare delle giustificazioni plausibili per lei, dandoti o cercandoti delle colpe, è facile facile, NON NE HAI!!! Tua moglie è una bella donna, tajeurino e channel? Il collega l’ha puntata, ha iniziato a sedurla, lei ha creduto fosse un gioco, dapprima convinta di saperlo gestire, e poi… poi ha ceduto, magari lui è pure un superiore se non il capo, (se no come li mantiene cinque figli).
> Ho anch’io una domanda da farti, perché ti ha confessato di essere andata a letto con l’altro?
> ...


Quoto, specialmente l'ultima parte!

Aggiungerei anche caro Luigi, che chi dovrebbe cambiare lavoro, visti i tempi che corrono, dovrebbe essere quel disgraziato che avendo 5 figli  ha parecchio da perdere e non tua moglie! Io farei in modo di parlarci...


Edit: Quando una donna confessa al proprio uomo di averlo tradito secondo me i motivi sono due. O è bastarda e vuole farti del male perchè magari ha qualcosa da farti pagare, o è decisa a lasciarti e, a meno che tu sia come Becco, sa che tu non la perdonerai mai e dicendotelo la storia finisce per forza...


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ciao Luigi, sono solidale con te perché so perfettamente quale disgrazia stai subendo, e quale dolore infernale stai vivendo, fatti forza.
> Non è il momento di decidere a chi spettano i figli, è il momento di scegliere, lei deve scegliere o te o l’altro. Ma chi è sto cogl**** sposato con cinque figli? che non ha la testa da tenere a posto la patta, sei sicuro che lui non ha niente da perdere?
> Da come scrivi stai cercando di trovare delle giustificazioni plausibili per lei, dandoti o cercandoti delle colpe, è facile facile, NON NE HAI!!! *Tua moglie è una bella donna, tajeurino e channel? Il collega l’ha puntata, ha iniziato a sedurla, lei ha creduto fosse un gioco, dapprima convinta di saperlo gestire, e poi… poi ha ceduto, magari lui è pure un superiore se non il capo, (se no come li mantiene cinque figli). *
> Ho anch’io una domanda da farti, perché ti ha confessato di essere andata a letto con l’altro?
> ...


 
e se ad essere il capo fosse lei?
sempre gli stessi stereotipi..
e cosa ne sai di chi mantiene i 5 figli?
uè, sveglia, guarda che le donne in tutti questi anni non sono mica rimaste ferme ai ruoli che hai in mente tu, sai?

sul resto... :incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Quoto, specialmente l'ultima parte!*
> 
> Aggiungerei anche caro Luigi, che chi dovrebbe cambiare lavoro, visti i tempi che corrono, dovrebbe essere quel disgraziato che avendo 5 figli ha parecchio da perdere e non tua moglie! Io farei in modo di parlarci...
> 
> ...


e te pareva...:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tornando sul tema dell'importanza dell'aspetto fisico per un uomo...anche qui mi sento di dissentire.
> Ho visto uomini fare follie per donne che  non erano affatto belle. E neanche troppo curate. Credo che esistano donne che riescano a legare a sè un uomo in maniera inspiegabile e soprattutto duratura.
> 
> Al contrario bellissime ragazze durate lo spazio di un unnamoramento di pochi mesi.
> Il fatto è che quando si è giovani ed attraenti ci si preoccupa poco di coltivare certe doti, certe attrattive, che magari qualche donna più intelligente che bella, non dà affatto per scontate.


Iris, sapessi, se solo sapessi, le virtù nascoste di certe donne non belle...
Proprio il fatto di essere non belle, ha fatto in maniera che coltivassero altri aspetti della loro persona...aspetti che richiedono la capacità di un uomo di andare oltre...credimi: se si sentono "guardate" in un certo modo...aprono i portoni. E dentro è un autentico Eden. Veramente sai.


----------



## ranatan (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Iris, sapessi, se solo sapessi, le virtù nascoste di certe donne non belle...
> Proprio il fatto di essere non belle, ha fatto in maniera che coltivassero altri aspetti della loro persona...aspetti che richiedono la capacità di un uomo di andare oltre...credimi: se si sentono "guardate" in un certo modo...aprono i portoni. E dentro è un autentico Eden. Veramente sai.


Ma dai...stai praticamente dicendo che una bruttina è grata all'uomo (o ometto che sia) che le sta degnando di uno sguardo, perchè gli altri nemmeno le considerano...come se fossero delle affamate...


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Iris, sapessi, se solo sapessi, le virtù nascoste di certe donne non belle...
> Proprio il fatto di essere non belle, ha fatto in maniera che coltivassero altri aspetti della loro persona...aspetti che richiedono la capacità di un uomo di andare oltre...credimi: se si sentono "guardate" in un certo modo...aprono i portoni. E dentro è un autentico Eden. Veramente sai.


e giù di luoghi comuni..
si vede che a te la danno solo le non belle, se pensi così..:ciao:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Molte signore del forum si schierano troppo smaccatamente, se a tradire è un maschietto gli danno addosso senza tante remore e giri di parole, mentre se a tradire è la femminuccia cercano di addossarne la colpa, e/o scaricarne la responsabilità in buona parte al consorte, con le più stravaganti ipotesi e con scarsa o poca coerenza. E cosa è che spinge a questo? solidarietà femminile, o solidarietà fra traditrici?


Ma va?
Mio caro è una vecchia storia questa: parte da Adamo.

" Il serpente mi ha ingannato e io ho mangiato"...
Tu non hai la più pallida idea...
Vorrei scrivere un libello in proposito per la festa delle donne:

" L'arte di giustificare noi stesse!"...


----------



## ranatan (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e giù di luoghi comuni..
> si vede che a te la danno solo le non belle, se pensi così..:ciao:


Ho proprio pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma dai...stai praticamente dicendo che una bruttina è grata all'uomo (o ometto che sia) che le sta degnando di uno sguardo, perchè gli altri nemmeno le considerano...come se fossero delle affamate...


Non in quel modo...sempre a pensare male eh? Prevenuta.


----------



## ranatan (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non in quel modo...sempre a pensare male eh? Prevenuta.


Ma non sono prevenuta. E' che delle volte ti spieghi male.


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va?
> Mio caro è una vecchia storia questa: parte da Adamo.
> 
> " Il serpente mi ha ingannato e io ho mangiato"...
> ...


e io potrei scriverne uno per lo sfigato:
L'arte di accontentarsi


----------



## Papero (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io potrei scriverne uno per lo sfigato:
> L'arte di accontentarsi


Da quanto ho sentito in giro io è risaputo che i brutti/e trombano meglio. Le belle fighe e i bei fighi credono di aver già dato solo spogliandosi!

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e giù di luoghi comuni..
> si vede che a te la danno solo le non belle, se pensi così..:ciao:


Parlo solo per esperienza:
La mega figa tutta provocante a letto, fu più fredda di una bara, quella a cui non avrei dato una scarpa bucata era una furia demoniaca...quella aveva il fuoco.

Pare che ( ma ovvio sono solo luoghi comuni), certe donne ostentano in un certo modo il loro corpo perchè NON sanno che effetto possono scatenare.

Altre lo nascondono, ma non per pudore, sai? 
Sanno questo, se uno si avvicina, non sono capace a dire di no.

Il luogo comune piuttosto...mi pare sia...mega figa, gran porcona.

Ho solo fatto esperienza dell'esatto contrario, ma come sai, io sono un mamo, che si beve sempre tutto con estrema ingenuità, ha vissuto storie solo nella sua testa, e si nutre di novella 3000...

Una può essere brutta, bruttissima, schifosa...ripugnante, ma se mi affascina, non c'è verso, se inizia a piacermi...comincio ad adorare anche le sue imperfezioni...

Ok, Anna, lo so, tanti uomini il massimo che sanno fare è mettere le manine con le ballerine di lap dance, contenti loro...a me che me frega?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io potrei scriverne uno per lo sfigato:
> L'arte di accontentarsi


Che è il succo della mia vita...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non sono prevenuta. E' che delle volte ti spieghi male.


Ammetto...ho i miei limiti, non sono l'oracolo di delfi, io..


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Da quanto ho sentito in giro io è risaputo che i brutti/e trombano meglio. Le belle fighe e i bei fighi credono di aver già dato solo spogliandosi!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Penso che sia, che si concentrino solo sul narcisismo, gli altri invece su quello che possono offrirti con i loro piccoli e umili mezzi...del resto Papero, io so come ci si sente, quando una sceglie un altro al posto tuo. Sotto sotto ti dici: ha fatto bene, lui è meglio di me...


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlo solo per esperienza:
> La mega figa tutta provocante a letto, fu più fredda di una bara, quella a cui non avrei dato una scarpa bucata era una furia demoniaca...quella aveva il fuoco.
> 
> Pare che ( ma ovvio sono solo luoghi comuni), certe donne ostentano in un certo modo il loro corpo perchè NON sanno che effetto possono scatenare.
> ...


 
questo meriterebbe un discorso a parte, cioè su di un altro livello, perché quello che dici è giusto ma lo fai partendo cmq da un livello di attrazione fisica che, permettimi, è il livello di chi ragiona solo nel senso è scopabile o non è scopabile.
io credo che non esistano barriere di tipo fisico, quando ci si innamora. peccato solo che l'amore sia cosa diversa dalla fregola ..


----------



## Papero (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che sia, che si concentrino solo sul narcisismo, gli altri invece su quello che possono offrirti con i loro piccoli e umili mezzi...del resto Papero, io so come ci si sente, quando una sceglie un altro al posto tuo. Sotto sotto ti dici: ha fatto bene, lui è meglio di me...


La donna con cui avevo una relazione clandestina aveva un marito strafighissimo, bravissimo e buonissimo. Il problema era lei, era issima pure lei 

:rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me spaventa, invece, la facilità con cui tanta gente trova vie di fuga dalle situazioni quando diventano scomode o difficili.
> amore... amore è anche senso di responsabilità, è non scappare davanti niente.è fare tutto quello che è giusto fare per la persona che amiamo, anche quando l'amore è nascosto da tutto il resto. è andare a dormire con la coscienza tranquilla, anche se poi non si dorme per 10 milioni di problemi.


Vedi come è facile fraintendere: io non dico di scappare,. Anzi!
Dico che in una coppia vera non ci può essere passività nel vedere l'altro che si fa del male, bisogna quindi tentare in tutti i modi di aiutarlo, stando sempre attenti che la propria idea di malattia e di cura non sia qualcosa a sua volta di ossessivo e prevaricante.
Se chi divide la propria vita con me si sta facendo del male io dovrei lasciarlo fare in nome di un favolesco, strampalato retorico, falso concetto di "amore"? No, queste sono balle da Harmony e Liala.


----------



## ranatan (30 Marzo 2010)

Comunque credo sia verissimo il detto che "non è bello ciò che è bello ma è bello ciò che piace"...ma "anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte" .
Detto questo, a me per esempio piacciono fisicamente personaggi dello spettacolo non poiprio perfetti ma che trovo molto affascinanti come questi due:


----------



## ranatan (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo meriterebbe un discorso a parte, cioè su di un altro livello, perché quello che dici è giusto ma lo fai partendo cmq da un livello di attrazione fisica che, permettimi, è il livello di chi ragiona solo nel senso è scopabile o non è scopabile.
> io credo che non esistano barriere di tipo fisico, quando ci si innamora. peccato solo che l'amore sia cosa diversa dalla fregola ..


Infatti. Se è solo per sesso che almeno l'altra/o ci piaccia moltissimo fisicamente!


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La donna con cui avevo una relazione clandestina *aveva un marito strafighissimo, bravissimo e buonissimo*. Il problema era lei, era issima pure lei
> 
> :rotfl:


Ah! Allora eri tu!!!!!!! Maledetto!!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (30 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque credo sia verissimo il detto che "non è bello ciò che è bello ma è bello ciò che piace"...ma "anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte" .
> Detto questo, a me per esempio piacciono fisicamente personaggi dello spettacolo non poiprio perfetti ma che trovo molto affascinanti come questi due:


a me lui..


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me lui..





P.S.
Per le poche esperienze che ho avuto io, mi tocca quotare Conte... le racchie sono tutte gran porche! :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Daniele (30 Marzo 2010)

Però è vero, come la mettiamo il fatto che se è la donna a tradire si cercano i problemi nello stesso partner e se è l'uomo a farlo via con consigli tipo "prendi i sacconi e buttalo fuori!"?
La solidarietà femminile è un concetto demodè, è un concetto prettamente frutto del maschilismo, accettabilissimo solo nel caso della mancanza di pari diritti, in caso contrario è un vetusto e stupido residuo del passato che ogni bravo uomo deve distruggere, come deve volere la parità di diritti.


----------



## ranatan (30 Marzo 2010)

A ben guardare me ne piacciono un sacco :mexican:

Che dire di loro?


----------



## ranatan (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> P.S.
> Per le poche esperienze che ho avuto io, mi tocca quotare Conte... le racchie sono tutte gran porche! :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Va beh, dai, qui scadiamo nel volgare!


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Va beh, dai, qui scadiamo nel volgare!



Non ci trovo nulla di male nel dare del porco... io lo sono... è un complimento. :mexican:


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Iris, sapessi, se solo sapessi, le virtù nascoste di certe donne non belle...
> Proprio il fatto di essere non belle, ha fatto in maniera che coltivassero altri aspetti della loro persona...aspetti che richiedono la capacità di un uomo di andare oltre...credimi: se si sentono "guardate" in un certo modo...aprono i portoni. E dentro è un autentico Eden. Veramente sai.


 
Io veramente non mi riferivo al sesso..non solo a quello per lo meno...
Io intendevo qualcosa di più complesso.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però è vero, come la mettiamo il fatto che se è la donna a tradire si cercano i problemi nello stesso partner e se è l'uomo a farlo via con consigli tipo "prendi i sacconi e buttalo fuori!"?
> La solidarietà femminile è un concetto demodè, è un concetto prettamente frutto del maschilismo, accettabilissimo solo nel caso della mancanza di pari diritti, in caso contrario è un vetusto e stupido residuo del passato che ogni bravo uomo deve distruggere, come deve volere la parità di diritti.


Pure la solidarietà femminile ci volete togliere? E' il contrario che è frutto del maschilismo, tutte contro tutte per il gallo di turno... Questo sì che è demodé .


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Un mio cugino paracadutista ogni volta che doveva andare a qualche manifestazione in giro per il mondo si attaccava sempre come un segugio dietro la più cessa del gruppo.
Alla fine lui combinava sempre, gli altri, dopo una serata a sbavare tutti dietro la solita strafiga, se ne andavano a nanna da soli.
Per umana decenza non vi sto a riferire le truci descrizioni tanto delle cesse in questione quanto delle loro performances (purtroppo mio cugino non ha mai avuto questa delicatezza).

Dipende quindi da cosa si vuole, solo quello. (si parla di sesso e basta, i rapporti umani sono un'altra cosa).


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

*Comunque*

noto che dopo anni di acculturamento i luoghi comuni fanno fatica ad essere estirpati.


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> noto che dopo anni di acculturamento i luoghi comuni fanno fatica ad essere estirpati.


Vedi, spesso non è questione di cultura.
Seppure la superstizione sia chiaramente qualcosa di assolutamente inconsistente, è evidente che molte cose a lei legata non sono altro che interpretazioni popolari di cose che successivamente sono state studiate e capite. I detti popolari, i proverbi, la tanto decantata "saggezza popolare" pone le radici, molte volte, certo non sempre, in fatti reali.
E' un fatto, e non un luogo comune, che chi è deficitario in un qualcosa sviluppa altre "qualità". Come il cieco acuisce la capacità di scansione uditiva e tattile, altrettanto fanno le persone poco attraenti per rendersi accettabili agli altri, questo in onore al fatto che essendo animali sociali abbiamo bisogno di essere accolti e non isolati. Non è necessariamente una scelta, non è necessariamente riferito ad ogni idividuo, ma resta un dato di fatto in senso generale. Scagliarsi contro i presunti luoghi comuni senza ragionarci è il peggiore dei luoghi comuni.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, posso dire una cosa senza passare per falso modesto?
> 
> Io sono davvero un bel ragazzo, ma lo dico perchè me lo dicono e perchè le donne mi guardano spesso e volentieri.
> 
> Ma anche se fossi bruttino, direi comunque quello che sto per dire: *l'amante di mia moglie era un cesso con le gambe*! Tipo spigliato per carità, ma io ci sono rimasto di un male che non ti dico a vedere con chi mi aveva tradito.


ma vista la tua storia e i pregressi del suo tradimento, a me pare abbastanza evidente ciò che è alla base di tale "scelta"


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Vedi, spesso non è questione di cultura.
> Seppure la superstizione sia chiaramente qualcosa di assolutamente inconsistente, è evidente che molte cose a lei legata non sono altro che interpretazioni popolari di cose che successivamente sono state studiate e capite. I detti popolari, i proverbi, la tanto decantata "saggezza popolare" pone le radici, molte volte, certo non sempre, in fatti reali.
> E' un fatto, e non un luogo comune, che chi è deficitario in un qualcosa sviluppa altre "qualità". Come il cieco acuisce la capacità di scansione uditiva e tattile, altrettanto fanno le persone poco attraenti per rendersi accettabili agli altri, questo in onore al fatto che essendo animali sociali abbiamo bisogno di essere accolti e non isolati. Non è necessariamente una scelta, non è necessariamente riferito ad ogni idividuo, ma resta un dato di fatto in senso generale. Scagliarsi contro i presunti luoghi comuni senza ragionarci è il peggiore dei luoghi comuni.


Non mi riferivo a questo. Mi riferivo al luogo comune MASCHILE per cui una donna non attraente dal punto di vista fisico sia deficitaria e quindi debba sviluppare per forza di cose altre qualità. Leggo uomini scrivere di donne belle e brutte, di amanti brutti (o belli ma idioti). Va bene che avete molto sviluppato il senso visivo (infatti i principali cultori di siti porno webcam giornali pornografici ecc.ecc. sono di sesso maschile) ma perchè non sviluppare anche qualche altro senso?


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma vista la tua storia e i pregressi del suo tradimento, a me pare abbastanza evidente ciò che è alla base di tale "scelta"



Ah si? Dimmela ti prego!  :up:


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Ma allora il buzzicone, l'uomo che si sfascia come un maiale, che ad un certo punto comincia ad andare di canotta e barba lunga, birra e rutti dovrebbe essere adorato come un dio!
Ah, no! La donna dev'essere libera dai vincoli delle "pretese maschili", e quindi si può sfasciare e sbuzziconare in ciabatte e sigaretta penzolante, ma l'uomo no!
E poi, però, vogliono l'uomo rude e maschio, ma a volte lo vogliono efebico e sdolcinato, che però una sculacciatina ogni tanto.........però forse andrebbe meglio macho, ma non troppo...... ma a volte pure troppo........ però la donna deve poter essere libera di scegliere........ma è l'uomo che deve prendere in mano la situazione, altrimenti che uomo è?.........E si è un gorilla presuntuoso! Dovrebbe capire la propria donna! Però non si può che un uomo si zerbina così con la propria donna! E la donna ha diritto ad essere rispettata, basta con gli stereotipi maschilisti....... ma che questo pretende pure che io gli telefoni? Ecco, gli uomini, sempre i soliti indecisi, bamboccioni proprio non li sopporto, a me piacciono gli uomini che fanno le loro scelte!......... Certo che avrebbe potuto almeno chiedere il mio parere. Che cafone!!!!.........................................................................................................................


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma allora il buzzicone, l'uomo che si sfascia come un maiale, che ad un certo punto comincia ad andare di canotta e barba lunga, birra e rutti dovrebbe essere adorato come un dio!
> Ah, no! La donna dev'essere libera dai vincoli delle "pretese maschili", e quindi si può sfasciare e sbuzziconare in ciabatte e sigaretta penzolante, ma l'uomo no!
> E poi, però, vogliono l'uomo rude e maschio, ma a volte lo vogliono efebico e sdolcinato, che però una sculacciatina ogni tanto.........però forse andrebbe meglio macho, ma non troppo...... ma a volte pure troppo........ però la donna deve poter essere libera di scegliere........ma è l'uomo che deve prendere in mano la situazione, altrimenti che uomo è?.........E si è un gorilla presuntuoso! Dovrebbe capire la propria donna! Però non si può che un uomo si zerbina così con la propria donna! E la donna ha diritto ad essere rispettata, basta con gli stereotipi maschilisti....... ma che questo pretende pure che io gli telefoni? Ecco, gli uomini, sempre i soliti indecisi, bamboccioni proprio non li sopporto, a me piacciono gli uomini che fanno le loro scelte!......... Certo che avrebbe potuto almeno chiedere il mio parere. Che cafone!!!!.........................................................................................................................



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

C'è un fondo di verità in questa descrizione ragazze!


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a questo. Mi riferivo al luogo comune MASCHILE per cui una donna non attraente dal punto di vista fisico sia deficitaria e quindi debba sviluppare per forza di cose altre qualità. Leggo uomini scrivere di donne belle e brutte, di amanti brutti (o belli ma idioti). Va bene che avete molto sviluppato il senso visivo (infatti i principali cultori di siti porno webcam giornali pornografici ecc.ecc. sono di sesso maschile) ma perchè non sviluppare anche qualche altro senso?


dai, MiKa, piantala.
Sai perfettamente che il discorso estetico, per quanto in modo diverso tra uomo e donna, agisce a livello profondo, istintivo, perchè è alla base della "programmazione" legata all'evoluzione biologica.
La donna o l'uomo "brutto", sono considerati brutti a causa del mancato soddisfacimento da parte del loro aspetto di canoni che oltretutto si evolvono di generazione in generazione.
Da questo poi partono una miriade infinita di interpretazioni personali.
Se uno non soddisfa lo standard del suo tempo si sentirà in qualche modo inaccettato, ed ecco che potrebbe scattare (potrebbe, non è indispensabile che accada) il meccanismo di compensazione.
Ho un amico che adora le donne grassissime. Per lui mia moglie è un cesso inenarrabile. Bene per lui, bene per chi si può sentire appagato dalla sua attenzione.
Non si sta dicendo che una persona brutta non è interesante. Anzi! Ma seguendo il discorso di prima, è facile che il tentativo di compensazione di alcune donne particolarmente poco avvenenti sfoci verso una maggior disinvoltura sessuale, che non vuol necessariamente significare puttanesimo.


----------



## Papero (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ah! Allora eri tu!!!!!!! Maledetto!!!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ebbene si, ero io!! Tu sei il figo ma sei anche il becco!!! :rotfl:



ignavius ha detto:


> Ma allora il buzzicone, l'uomo che si sfascia come un maiale, che ad un certo punto comincia ad andare di canotta e barba lunga, birra e rutti dovrebbe essere adorato come un dio!
> Ah, no! La donna dev'essere libera dai vincoli delle "pretese maschili", e quindi si può sfasciare e sbuzziconare in ciabatte e sigaretta penzolante, ma l'uomo no!
> E poi, però, vogliono l'uomo rude e maschio, ma a volte lo vogliono efebico e sdolcinato, che però una sculacciatina ogni tanto.........però forse andrebbe meglio macho, ma non troppo...... ma a volte pure troppo........ però la donna deve poter essere libera di scegliere........ma è l'uomo che deve prendere in mano la situazione, altrimenti che uomo è?.........E si è un gorilla presuntuoso! Dovrebbe capire la propria donna! Però non si può che un uomo si zerbina così con la propria donna! E la donna ha diritto ad essere rispettata, basta con gli stereotipi maschilisti....... ma che questo pretende pure che io gli telefoni? Ecco, gli uomini, sempre i soliti indecisi, bamboccioni proprio non li sopporto, a me piacciono gli uomini che fanno le loro scelte!......... Certo che avrebbe potuto almeno chiedere il mio parere. Che cafone!!!!.........................................................................................................................


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



lamerikano ha detto:


> Ma Luigi?


Appunto, qualcuno ha il suo numero di telefono? inizio a stare in pensiero :mrgreen:


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Ma Luigi?


Era tempo che non vedevo un "rimbalzamento" del genere. Il 3d è partito per la tangente, ed il povero Luigi si sarà consolato almeno del fatto di essere solo III, e non XIV!!!!!


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non si sta dicendo che una persona brutta non è interesante. Anzi! Ma seguendo il discorso di prima, è facile che il tentativo di compensazione di alcune donne particolarmente poco avvenenti sfoci verso una maggior disinvoltura sessuale, *che non vuol necessariamente significare puttanesimo*.


E ci mancherebbe pure. Comunque, altro luogo comune, che per noi donne fare sesso sia come per voi uomini. Ovvero che uno vale l'altro. Non è così. Se non nei casi di malessere psicologico.


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ebbene si, ero io!! Tu sei il figo ma sei anche il becco!!!


Io sono Ignavius/Alce.  Becco è un altro! 

(ma non sono manco figo)

:mexican::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah si? Dimmela ti prego! :up:


lei non "cercava" un tuo sostituto
e nemmeno conferme che curassero la disconferma che le avevi dato tu

si è sentita apprezzata, cercata, blandita

ed è "caduta"


guarda che non la stò giustificando

come non avrei giustificato me se fossi caduta dopo aver saputo del tradimento di mio marito

ma so quanto sarebbe stato facile

sai che teorizzo la possibilità di perdonare uno scivolone
a maggior ragione se si scivola su una cassa di bucce di banana che il tuo partner ti ha buttato tra i piedi

poi
entrano in gioco meccanismi mentali perversi (non è solo una vendetta tipo"se voglio lo posso fare anch'io")


....
mi apprezza, mi capisce ....    almeno lui lo fa, o almeno me lo dimostra


ma anche:

se devo scegliere tra più d'uno, meglio cesso magari mi amerà almeno un po' ...

uno strafico non me lo merito ....

uno strafico mi butterà via come ha fatto quello strafico di mio marito ...


e tante altre cose


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe pure. *Comunque, altro luogo comune, che per noi donne fare sesso sia come per voi uomini. Ovvero che uno vale l'altro.* Non è così. Se non nei casi di malessere psicologico.


Ma cosa ti sei fumata? Ma stai bene?
Chi casso ha detto roba simile?
Bah, io dimentico sempre che con te si finisce sempre come con i mulini a vento....


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> C'è un fondo di verità in questa descrizione ragazze!


 
uguale uguale anche all'incontrario!


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2010)

Mi dispiace che il mio post abbia generato un tripudio di luoghi comuni sulle bruttine disposte a perfomance sessuali da film porno per tenersi l'uomo.
Quel che dico io è tutt'altro: spesso l'oggetto del nostro amore non è la  persona fisicamente bella, nel senso classico del termine, ma quella che ha coltivato qualità di fascino . Insomma io facevo riferimento a delle qualità seduttive di testa, e voi mi rispondete di "pompini"...

Potrei farvi una marea di esempi di donne non belle, ma ugualmente seduttive, senza essere attrici di porno.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti sei fumata? Ma stai bene?
> Chi casso ha detto roba simile?
> Bah, io dimentico sempre che con te si finisce sempre come con i mulini a vento....


Maggiore disinvoltura sessuale l'hai scritto tu.


----------



## Daniele (30 Marzo 2010)

Mika, le donne poco attraenti per se stesse cercano di avere complimenti e per averli velicemente si svendono alla grande.
basta dire che lei sembra una vera donnaq (che balla assurda) e bla bla bla e basta che sia una insicura che puff te maschiolino (-ino perchè solo furbetto) fai sesso senza pagare nulla.

Igniavius, sinceramente la tua versione del peensiero femminile sul uomo è veritiera, secondo me per loro l'uomo perfetto è Hannibal the cannibal...peccato che se le papperebbe.


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> uguale uguale anche all'incontrario!



:up:


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, le donne poco attraenti per se stesse cercano di avere complimenti e per averli velicemente si svendono alla grande.
> basta dire che lei sembra una vera donnaq (che balla assurda) e bla bla bla e basta che sia una insicura che puff te maschiolino (-ino perchè solo furbetto) fai sesso senza pagare nulla.
> 
> Igniavius, sinceramente la tua versione del peensiero femminile sul uomo è veritiera, secondo me per loro l'uomo perfetto è Hannibal the cannibal...peccato che se le papperebbe.


E gli uomini poco attraenti che fanno invece?


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei non "cercava" un tuo sostituto
> e nemmeno conferme che curassero la disconferma che le avevi dato tu
> 
> si è sentita apprezzata, cercata, blandita
> ...


Ma sai che mi verrebbe voglia di far leggere il thread a mia moglie? Sarei curioso....


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :up:


ho risposto alla tua richiesta di delucidazioni?

edit: ho visto ora

mi sono molto mantenuta

devi pensare al loop in cui è entrata lei

fosse stato come il mio ....

non sarebbe un bel loop


----------



## Mari' (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> dai, MiKa, piantala.
> Sai perfettamente che il discorso estetico, per quanto in modo diverso tra uomo e donna, agisce a livello profondo, istintivo, perchè è alla base della "programmazione" legata all'evoluzione biologica.
> La donna o l'uomo "brutto", sono considerati brutti a causa del mancato soddisfacimento da parte del loro aspetto di canoni che oltretutto si evolvono di generazione in generazione.
> Da questo poi partono una miriade infinita di interpretazioni personali.
> ...



Pero' bisogna precisare che ci sono brutti e, BRUTTI eh  prendi questo per esempio:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQl1BriJCkI


e' stato il mio primo amore di fanciulla, mia madre era disperata :rofl: diceva che aveva una faccia da uomo "avvizziato" :rofl::rofl: quanto era innocente quella santa donna ... mi ha insegnato tante cosa della vita, ma riguardo al sesso mia madre non capiva un tubo.


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho risposto alla tua richiesta di delucidazioni?
> 
> edit: ho visto ora
> 
> ...


Questa glie lo faccio leggere, ho deciso.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' stato il mio primo amore di fanciulla, mia madre era disperata :rofl: diceva che aveva una faccia da uomo "avvizziato" :rofl::rofl: quanto era innocente quella santa donna ... mi ha insegnato tante cosa della vita, ma riguardo al sesso mia madre non capiva un tubo.


Sempre sognato un amore così... ehhhhhh... sospiro... 

ps altro che brutto!


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> uguale uguale anche all'incontrario!


Oh, ma hai visto che figa spaziale?! Certo che se tenti discambiarci due parole rischi di inciampare nelle balle......... ma che topa!........Sarà maialissima............... chi se la tira in casa una del genere?!.........certo che un colpetto...........Si, ma basta che non apra bocca: sentir parlare di Amici e del GF, di scarpe e bambini lo farebbe ammosciare ad una statua di marmo............. Sei una persona adorabile, starei ore a parlare con te di tutto............ma sei una buzzicona, ed io ho il toro che scalpita e c'è una stordita tirata come una battona che mi ha fatto l'occhiolino......... certo che quella non c'ha proprio niente a parte il culo e le tette........ Ma che mi frega di che pettinatura ti sei fatta!!!!!!!!!........... Oh, visto che occhiate che lanciano alla mia tipa?: è bello che si tenga sempre tirata a lustro........... ma che palle 'sto cazzo di shopping!!!!!!!!! E ti potresti ben mettere un po' più sexy! Sembri mia nonna!!!!!!!................Ieri ne ho vista una che............ Almeno facessi i lavori di casa!............ mangerei meglio alla mensa dei poveri!.............. dai, facciamo i porcelli..............Hei, ma dove le hai imparate ste cose? Sei un po' troppo puttana per i miei gusti.............ma si che ti amo, e che cazzo!


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Maggiore disinvoltura sessuale l'hai scritto tu.


Ci rinuncio.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa glie lo faccio leggere, ho deciso.


mi pare che tua moglie non abbia manifestato interesse per il forum

non sarebbe il caso di parlargliene, invece?

anche indirettamente

in maniera più intima


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' bisogna precisare che ci sono brutti e, BRUTTI eh  prendi questo per esempio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

E Al Pacino?!! Sarà mica un bell'uomo? Ma io mi accontenterei di avere un decimo del suo carisma!


----------



## Papero (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> E Al Pacino?!! Sarà mica un bell'uomo? Ma io mi accontenterei di avere un decimo del suo carisma!


io sono bello







ma non ho una sega di carisma :blank:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Oh, ma hai visto che figa spaziale?! Certo che se tenti discambiarci due parole rischi di inciampare nelle balle......... ma che topa!........Sarà maialissima............... chi se la tira in casa una del genere?!.........certo che un colpetto...........Si, ma basta che non apra bocca: sentir parlare di Amici e del GF, di scarpe e bambini lo farebbe ammosciare ad una statua di marmo............. Sei una persona adorabile, starei ore a parlare con te di tutto............ma sei una buzzicona, ed io ho il toro che scalpita e c'è una stordita tirata come una battona che mi ha fatto l'occhiolino......... certo che quella non c'ha proprio niente a parte il culo e le tette........ Ma che mi frega di che pettinatura ti sei fatta!!!!!!!!!........... Oh, visto che occhiate che lanciano alla mia tipa?: è bello che si tenga sempre tirata a lustro........... ma che palle 'sto cazzo di shopping!!!!!!!!! E ti potresti ben mettere un po' più sexy! Sembri mia nonna!!!!!!!................Ieri ne ho vista una che............ Almeno facessi i lavori di casa!............ mangerei meglio alla mensa dei poveri!.............. dai, facciamo i porcelli..............Hei, ma dove le hai imparate ste cose? Sei un po' troppo puttana per i miei gusti.............ma si che ti amo, e che cazzo!


e perchè spendi e spandi dal parrucchiere?
ma perchè ti fai la coda e metti le ciabatte mentre passi l'aspirapolvere e non sembri una pin up maialona?

facile passare il pomeriggio dall'estetista se non si fa niente tutto il giorno

non si giustifica che quando torno a casa, tu sia ancora al lavoro e poi torni a casa distrutta dalla stanchezza, con una pizza per cena

non è carino che mi zompi addosso quando mi vedi che sono allo stremo delle forze

perchè dopo aver passato tutto il giorno al lavoro, arrivi a letto e tracolli invece di infilarti nella guepiere?


----------



## ignavius (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e perchè spendi e spandi dal parrucchiere?
> ma perchè ti fai la coda e metti le ciabatte mentre passi l'aspirapolvere e non sembri una pin up maialona?
> 
> facile passare il pomeriggio dall'estetista se non si fa niente tutto il giorno
> ...


Scusa, Amo, è vero, avrei dovuto lasciar fare a te. A parte che potremmo fare un lavoro a 4 mani (niente di perverso) nel senso che io ho scritto due cose tentando di cogliere il punto di vista maschile sui due differenti mondi, tu od un'altra potreste fare lo stesso dalla parte femminile. No?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Scusa, Amo, è vero, avrei dovuto lasciar fare a te. A parte che potremmo fare un lavoro a 4 mani (niente di perverso) nel senso che io ho scritto due cose tentando di cogliere il punto di vista maschile sui due differenti mondi, tu od un'altra potreste fare lo stesso dalla parte femminile. No?


:up:


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi pare che tua moglie non abbia manifestato interesse per il forum
> 
> non sarebbe il caso di parlargliene, invece?
> 
> ...



Glie ne parlo spessissimo... trova che sia una cosa stupida e inutile e inoltre non vuole sapere quello che la gente pensa di me/lei/noi.

Bello eh?:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo meriterebbe un discorso a parte, cioè su di un altro livello, perché quello che dici è giusto ma lo fai partendo cmq da un livello di attrazione fisica che, permettimi, è il livello di chi ragiona solo nel senso è scopabile o non è scopabile.
> io credo che non esistano barriere di tipo fisico, quando ci si innamora. peccato solo che l'amore sia cosa diversa dalla fregola ..


Ma scusa non è che uno si dica: ah sta qua me la dà allora mi piace, casomai è dato che mi piace, provo a chiedergliela. o no?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Glie ne parlo spessissimo... trova che sia una cosa stupida e inutile e inoltre non vuole sapere quello che la gente pensa di me/lei/noi.
> 
> *Bello eh?*:unhappy:


 
umano anche

soprattutto da parte di chi sente di aver sbagliato, da chi non si perdona

non solo per averti tradito

ma anche per essere stata indeguata e aver spinto te al tradimento


pensaci Kid

la sua chiusura potrebbe essere  sintomatica di una persona che si vergogna profondamente di sè stessa


----------



## Kid (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> umano anche
> 
> soprattutto da parte di chi sente di aver sbagliato, da chi non si perdona
> 
> ...



Ci penserò... grazie.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Glie ne parlo spessissimo... trova che sia una cosa stupida e inutile e inoltre non vuole sapere quello che la gente pensa di me/lei/noi.
> 
> Bello eh?:unhappy:


 comprensibilissimo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Glie ne parlo spessissimo... trova che sia una cosa stupida e inutile e inoltre non vuole sapere quello che la gente pensa di me/lei/noi.
> 
> Bello eh?:unhappy:


Anche la mia era piena di pregiudizi, poi un giorno l'ho trascinata davanti al monitor, è impallidita per quanto scrivevo...poi ci ha perfino preso gusto...ma sarebbe divertente o no?
Solo io sono riuscito a trascinare mia moglie in tradi?
Provate signori...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> umano anche
> 
> soprattutto da parte di chi sente di aver sbagliato, da chi non si perdona
> 
> ...


Oppure di una che è stufa agra di sentir parlare di certe cose e vuole tirare innanzi, in fondo, basterebbe mettersi lì e dirsi...ok Kid, marito mio, sei stato un porco a tradirmi, e tu moglie mia sei stata una puttana a tradirmi. Poi fare spallucce, dirsi, noi puffi siamo così e amen.

Che senso ha passare la vita a rodersi il fegato?

Cavoli Kid, certo che anche la mia alle volte sa donarmi di quei morsi di gelosia che non sai. Ma mi ripiglio subito...

Mi detesta sai se vado là a fare il pietoso.

Mi sfida...come dire..." Chi ti credi di essere tu, per avere il diritto di essere l'unico che può fare certe cose con me? Io scelgo se farle o non farle!".

E tu stai lì a imbronciarti per un ti amo negato?
Ma perchè non cerchi di sedurla di più?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .........
> Che senso ha passare la vita a rodersi il fegato?
> 
> ............


e fattela 'sta domanda!

tu, da un lato, piagnucoli
e, dall'altro, ti pavoneggi su come sei bravo a prenderti le rivincite sul destino cinico e baro

la vita...

pontifichi 
e sbertucci chi non la pensa come te

ma l'impressione che dai a me e che in tutto questo tuo annaspare per tenerti a galla non ci credi molto neanche tu


non so in che percentuali la racconti e in quale te la racconti

ma se la tua vita si fondasse davvero sulle "amiche" che ti dicono "hey pincetino, vieni qui che ci diamo un momento d'allegria" ci sarebbe ben poco di ragionevole nel suggerire ad altri, a chiunque altro che non fosse te, di farsi quella domanda

almeno secondo la mia concezione di "Vita"


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e fattela 'sta domanda!
> 
> tu, da un lato, piagnucoli
> e, dall'altro, ti pavoneggi su come sei bravo a prenderti le rivincite sul destino cinico e baro
> ...


Io mi accontento di poco...
Tu allo stato attuale delle cose come stai?
Sei affettivamente appagata? 
Qualche grande storia in corso?
Amori travolgenti?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi accontento di poco...
> Tu allo stato attuale delle cose come stai?
> Sei affettivamente appagata?
> Qualche grande storia in corso?
> Amori travolgenti?


sto bene grazie
e saluti ai pupi :mrgreen:

e per le altre domande:

sì, e siccome rispondo sempre con sincerità ti aggiungo: un po' meno granitica nelle mie certezze ma felice (e il merito non è mio, almeno non solo );

una (*);

uno (*).



* - sempre la/lo stessa/stesso  

(mi sa che sarò presto preclusa ai diabetici)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sto bene grazie
> e saluti ai pupi :mrgreen:
> 
> e per le altre domande:
> ...


E ma allora, come dire, beata te!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma allora, come dire, beata te!:up:


 
come sopra  


e comunque

hasta las   siempre!


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*Noi*

A leggere le dichiarazioni di qualche maschietto...la categoria maschile ne esce decisamente male....!NO, noi uomini non siamo tutti così.....certo un bel sedere è sempre un piacere guardarlo....ma una donna è molto di più....femminilità,sensualità,profondità,provocante e accattivante...poi ci son le femmine....ma è un'altra storia....!!Non tradirei mai...la mia metà per una più bella perchè per me la più bella è lei...credo che il tradimento non appartenga alle persone coinvolte sentimentalmente,ma non ho la presunzione di dire a me non accadrà mai.....!credo che se dovesse accadere...la tradirei per una donna gradevole e accattivante...un bel culo...due tette...non sarebbero certo il primo paramentro nella scelta......!!!


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

*tutti bravi a parole*



oscuro ha detto:


> A leggere le dichiarazioni di qualche maschietto...la categoria maschile ne esce decisamente male....!NO, noi uomini non siamo tutti così.....certo un bel sedere è sempre un piacere guardarlo....ma una donna è molto di più....femminilità,sensualità,profondità,provocante e accattivante...poi ci son le femmine....ma è un'altra storia....!!Non tradirei mai...la mia metà per una più bella perchè per me la più bella è lei...credo che il tradimento non appartenga alle persone coinvolte sentimentalmente,ma non ho la presunzione di dire a me non accadrà mai.....!credo che se dovesse accadere...la tradirei per una donna gradevole e accattivante*...un bel culo...due tette...non sarebbero certo il primo paramentro nella scelta......!!!*


ma di certo neppure l'ultimo..


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > A leggere le dichiarazioni di qualche maschietto...la categoria maschile ne esce decisamente male....!NO, noi uomini non siamo tutti così.....certo un bel sedere è sempre un piacere guardarlo....ma una donna è molto di più....femminilità,sensualità,profondità,provocante e accattivante...poi ci son le femmine....ma è un'altra storia....!!Non tradirei mai...la mia metà per una più bella perchè per me la più bella è lei...credo che il tradimento non appartenga alle persone coinvolte sentimentalmente,ma non ho la presunzione di dire a me non accadrà mai.....!credo che se dovesse accadere...la tradirei per una donna gradevole e accattivante*...un bel culo...due tette...non sarebbero certo il primo paramentro nella scelta......!!!*
> ...


 
Beh, io mi sto infilando in una storia con una ragazza (37) che paragonata a mia moglie (45) potrebbe sembrare sua madre.
L'unica cosa che fisicamente ha di interessante (ma non ancora "testate") sono le tettine piccolissssssime, come piacciono a me.
Chissenefrega del resto!
Mi fa stare bene, siamo in perfetta sintonia, paure reciproche a parte siamo vicendevolmente due libri aperti, adoriamo le stesse cose (questa volta davvero, non solo a parole come la mia signora), siamo coccoloni appiccicosi come gatti, giocosi e cattivelli. Ma che cazzo voglio di più?!!!
Certo, non sarà una quasi pin-up come mia moglie, ed ammetto che non avendo ancora "concluso" non ho idea in realtà di come sia l'intesa in quel senso, ma considero che si tratti di due cose separate e che, finché si fa vita indipendente, se anche da quel lato non funzionasse, beh, io ho trovato un rifugio emotivo caldo ed accogliente, e siccome so di esserlo pure io per lei, in questo momento va bene così. Guai a chi mitocca la mia ranocchia!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Beh, io mi sto infilando in una storia con una ragazza (37) che paragonata a mia moglie (45) potrebbe sembrare sua madre.
> L'unica cosa che fisicamente ha di interessante (ma non ancora "testate") sono le tettine piccolissssssime, come piacciono a me.
> Chissenefrega del resto!
> Mi fa stare bene, siamo in perfetta sintonia, paure reciproche a parte siamo vicendevolmente due libri aperti, adoriamo le stesse cose (questa volta davvero, non solo a parole come la mia signora), siamo coccoloni appiccicosi come gatti, giocosi e cattivelli. Ma che cazzo voglio di più?!!!
> Certo, non sarà una quasi pin-up come mia moglie, ed ammetto che non avendo ancora "concluso" non ho idea in realtà di come sia l'intesa in quel senso, ma considero che si tratti di due cose separate e che, finché si fa vita indipendente, se anche da quel lato non funzionasse, beh, io ho trovato un rifugio emotivo caldo ed accogliente, e siccome so di esserlo pure io per lei, in questo momento va bene così. Guai a chi mitocca la mia ranocchia!!!!


Mio fratello ha fatto la stessa cosa: ha sposato la pin-up e l'ha lasciata per la ranocchia (ranocchia rispetto alla ex-moglie)


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Beh, io mi sto infilando in una storia con una ragazza (37) che paragonata a mia moglie (45) potrebbe sembrare sua madre.
> L'unica cosa che fisicamente ha di interessante (ma non ancora "testate") sono le tettine piccolissssssime, come piacciono a me.
> Chissenefrega del resto!
> Mi fa stare bene, siamo in perfetta sintonia, paure reciproche a parte siamo vicendevolmente due libri aperti, adoriamo le stesse cose (questa volta davvero, non solo a parole come la mia signora), siamo coccoloni appiccicosi come gatti, giocosi e cattivelli. Ma che cazzo voglio di più?!!!
> Certo, non sarà una quasi pin-up come mia moglie, ed ammetto che non avendo ancora "concluso" non ho idea in realtà di come sia l'intesa in quel senso, ma considero che si tratti di due cose separate e che, finché si fa vita indipendente, se anche da quel lato non funzionasse, beh, io ho trovato un rifugio emotivo caldo ed accogliente, e siccome so di esserlo pure io per lei, in questo momento va bene così. Guai a chi mitocca la mia ranocchia!!!!


pare una buona amica, e se ti limitassi a questo visto che non sembri ardere di passione?
per me ami ancora tua moglie (per la 10000esima volta, lo so)


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Beh, io mi sto infilando in una storia con una ragazza (37) che paragonata a mia moglie (45) potrebbe sembrare sua madre.
> L'unica cosa che fisicamente ha di interessante (ma non ancora "testate") sono le tettine piccolissssssime, come piacciono a me.
> Chissenefrega del resto!
> Mi fa stare bene, siamo in perfetta sintonia, paure reciproche a parte siamo vicendevolmente due libri aperti, adoriamo le stesse cose (questa volta davvero, non solo a parole come la mia signora), siamo coccoloni appiccicosi come gatti, giocosi e cattivelli. Ma che cazzo voglio di più?!!!
> Certo, non sarà una quasi pin-up come mia moglie, ed ammetto che non avendo ancora "concluso" non ho idea in realtà di come sia l'intesa in quel senso, ma considero che si tratti di due cose separate e che, finché si fa vita indipendente, se anche da quel lato non funzionasse, beh, io ho trovato un rifugio emotivo caldo ed accogliente, e siccome so di esserlo pure io per lei, in questo momento va bene così. Guai a chi mitocca la mia ranocchia!!!!


 
anvedi... zitto, zitto, manzo, manzo...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*........*

Anna magri non l'ultima ma decisamente secondario!!


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

*seee come no..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Anna magri non l'ultima ma decisamente secondario!!


dammi il gomito, vah..:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ignavius ha detto:
> 
> 
> > pare una buona amica, e se ti limitassi a questo visto che non sembri ardere di passione?
> ...


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> anvedi... zitto, zitto, manzo, manzo...:rotfl:


Deh tùsa! Sum mìa fai da fèer! :up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2010)

*Anna*

Hai un'idea veramente deleteria della categoria maschile......e sicuramente hai i tuoi buoni motivi....ma...mica siam tutti come IL CONTE.....:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Mi sono brutalmente rotto il cazzo di amare un'immagine mentale che non ha corrispondenza nella realtà.
> 27 anni di vita insieme mi tormentano, ma in questo momento non me la sento di immolare pure i prossimi ad una chimera.
> 
> Riguardo alla mia ranocchietta, se ci dovrà essere qualcosa ci sarà, altrimenti va benissimo pure così.
> ...


Credo di essermi persa dei pezzi...ma ti sei separato da tua moglie?
Comunque in bocca al lupo con la tua ranocchia (non chiamarla così in sua presenza però!)


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi sono brutalmente rotto il cazzo di amare un'immagine mentale che non ha corrispondenza nella realtà.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> * se all'inizio di un amore  non" rappresenta un must" è un brutto sintomo .parlare di volersi bene è tiepidino come un brodino di dado con le tempestine*
> tu speri di baciare la ranocchia e di vederla trasformare in principessa


Anche io la penso cosi'... o almeno sono cosi'.
Ma puo' non essere per tutti

(che democratica che sono...VOTATEMI!)


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ignavius ha detto:
> 
> 
> > se all'inizio di un amore non" rappresenta un must" è un brutto sintomo .parlare di volersi bene è tiepidino come un brodino di dado con le tempestine
> ...


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ranatan:
> ho chiuso i ponti con la moglie da un paio di mesi, adesso per forza di cose pratiche vivo ancora con lei, ma è dura. Avendo inoltre anche problemi di prospettiva di lavoro, è sempre più difficile pensare di cambiare aria.


NOn deve essere una bella situazione. Immagino le tensioni. Un grosso in bocca al lupo per tutto allora!


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

*hai capito il maestro..*



ignavius ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io mica ho detto che voglio la Favola!
> ...


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ignavius ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e che le insegni...
> ...


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> NOn deve essere una bella situazione. Immagino le tensioni. Un grosso in bocca al lupo per tutto allora!


Grazie, tesòr, ma qui ho letto di peggio. :up:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma io mica ho detto che voglio la Favola!
> 
> Io semplicemente in questo momento STO BENE in compagnia di questa ragazza. Punto.
> Lei ha una vita sua, io sto tentando di sradicarmi da quella passata per farmene una a mia volta, e la cosa può tranquillamente fermarsi li.
> ...


Non e' questione di favola, le favole poi finiscono sempre male:carneval:

Ho detto che per me e' cosi'... per fortuna per qualcuno e' diverso:unhappy:

Aggiungo che sarebbe bello vivere in mondo in cui tutti avessero (questo verbo mi suona di merda:unhappy la capacita', la volonta' e possibilita' di dare tagli netti, dove nessuno soffre, nessuno perde niente. Non e' cosi' per forza di cose bisogna arrangiarsi come si puo'... tu lo stai facendo in bocca al lupo!

E votami! Ci sta che non faccia nulla di buono ma garantisco buona musica:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

*Ignavius*

Comunque la ranocchietta ti ha migliorato l'umore...
Forse non è merito suo, ma sei più simpatico da un pò di settimane a questa parte. Forse era l'influenza della moglie ed essere deleteria...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque la ranocchietta ti ha migliorato l'umore...
> Forse non è merito suo, ma sei più simpatico da un pò di settimane a questa parte. Forse era l'influenza della moglie ed essere deleteria...


Eh eh:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' questione di favola, le favole poi finiscono sempre male:carneval:
> 
> Ho detto che per me e' cosi'... per fortuna per qualcuno e' diverso:unhappy:
> 
> ...


 
In realtà me la sto facendo sotto al pensiero di arrivare a cedere di nuovo. Non me lo posso permettere, ma cacchio se è dura!


Sei la mia candidata preferita, lo sai, e la buona musica non si rifiuta mai!


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh eh:carneval:


buona musica e bagno in camera.:carneval:


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

*lettrice*

ah...visto che ci sei...non ti dico la cura del cancro..ma almeno prometti una efficace cura contro i cuscinetti adiposi.:mexican:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque la ranocchietta ti ha migliorato l'umore...
> Forse non è merito suo, ma sei più simpatico da un pò di settimane a questa parte. Forse era l'influenza della moglie ed essere deleteria...


 
C'è poco da fare: in questo mondo allo sfascio, l'unica certezza è il "potere traente" d'o pilu!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e comunque l'influenza deleteria della moglie è sempre presente. Sono tutto il giorno incazzato (meno che con la ranocchietta), dormo male e ho addosso un'ansia continua che mi fa sembrare asmatico.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> C'è poco da fare: in questo mondo allo sfascio, l'unica certezza è il "potere traente" d'o pilu!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e comunque l'influenza deleteria della moglie è sempre presente. Sono tutto il giorno incazzato (meno che con la ranocchietta), dormo male e ho addosso un'ansia continua che mi fa sembrare asmatico.


 
Ce ne siamo accorti!!!!:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ah...visto che ci sei...non ti dico la cura del cancro..ma almeno prometti una efficace cura contro i cuscinetti adiposi.:mexican:


 
E che adesso facciamo la scalata ai miracoli più impossibili?!!

Prima le cose più semplici, ai cuscinetti adiposi ci si penserà in seguito!


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ce ne siamo accorti!!!!:carneval:


 
Di cosa? della prima parte o della seconda?

(ok, lo so, di entrambe )


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> E che adesso facciamo la scalata ai miracoli più impossibili?!!
> 
> Prima le cose più semplici, ai cuscinetti adiposi ci si penserà in seguito!


Impossibile? esagerato.....!!! Giusto un filino...mica rotolo!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ah...visto che ci sei...non ti dico la cura del cancro..ma *almeno prometti una efficace cura contro i cuscinetti adiposi*.:mexican:


C'e' da ridere ma promettendo una cosa simile sarebbe seria competizione per il nano:carneval:
Pensa quanti candidati nelle sue liste si sposterebbero nelle mie con la promessa di una vita libera dalla liposuzione:rotfl::rotfl:

Se aggiungessi un naso alla francese e zigomi alti potrei stravincere!


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Impossibile? esagerato.....!!! Giusto un filino...mica rotolo!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C'era un brevetto, anni fa, di un certo Sig. Bizerba........ Drastico ma efficace!


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' da ridere ma promettendo una cosa simile sarebbe seria competizione per il nano:carneval:
> Pensa quanti candidati nelle sue liste si sposterebbero nelle mie con la promessa di una vita libera dalla liposuzione:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se aggiungessi un naso alla francese e zigomi alti potrei stravincere!


Mica detto. Sono molto affezionata alla mia faccia!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> C'era un brevetto, anni fa, di un certo Sig. Bizerba........ Drastico ma efficace!


Uhmmmmm..........


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' da ridere ma promettendo una cosa simile sarebbe seria competizione per il nano:carneval:
> Pensa quanti candidati nelle sue liste si sposterebbero nelle mie con la promessa di una vita libera dalla liposuzione:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se aggiungessi un naso alla francese e zigomi alti potrei stravincere!


 
Se riesci ad essere convincente considerati già imperatrice del Mondo


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mica detto. Sono molto affezionata alla mia faccia!!!:mrgreen:



Anche io a dire il vero... facciamo la chirurgia plastica mutuabile.

Mamma mia che tristezza!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Se riesci ad essere convincente considerati già imperatrice del Mondo



Aspetta, per quello dovrei promettere una quinta di reggiseno per tutte e 30 cm di Biiippp!...per tutti.

Chiamate un esorcista:unhappy:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aspetta, per quello dovrei promettere una quinta di reggiseno per tutte e 30 cm di Biiippp!...per tutti.
> 
> Chiamate un esorcista:unhappy:


oh, no, non credere che ci voglia tanto per ingreggiare. Ma certo che se arrivi a quello non lasci spazio a concorrenti!


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io a dire il vero... *facciamo la chirurgia plastica mutuabile*.
> 
> Mamma mia che tristezza!


Intanto la Luxuria l'ha già fatta per il seno........

A parte lei, la plastica ricostruttiva cerebrale prima, no? In molti casi si eviterebbe il resto


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Intanto la Luxuria l'ha già fatta per il seno........
> 
> A parte lei, la plastica ricostruttiva cerebrale prima, no? In molti casi si eviterebbe il resto


"Mutuabile" lo e' per cause psicologiche... se riuscissi a convincere la mia assicurazione che sono terribilmente depressa a causa della mia seconda c'e' la possibilita' remota che paghi la chirurgia (le assicurazioni sono piu' pignole della mutua)... la Luxuria e' una causa psicologica


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aspetta, per quello dovrei promettere una quinta di reggiseno per tutte e 30 cm di Biiippp!...per tutti.
> 
> Chiamate un esorcista:unhappy:


Dammi retta, aggiungici: trapianto di capelli mutuabile e più reality show con belle ragazze in costume da bagno per tutti...


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> "Mutuabile" lo e' per cause psicologiche... se riuscissi a convincere la mia assicurazione che sono terribilmente depressa a causa della mia seconda c'e' la possibilita' remota che paghi la chirurgia (le assicurazioni sono piu' pignole della mutua)... la Luxuria e' una causa psicologica


 
Ma perchè cavolo volete rovinarvi, ragazze?!!!!!

La seconda è la più bella misura che esista!

(ed è quella che rompe di meno le balle quando fate qualcosa come correre)

Altra considerazione: in negozio da mia moglie arrivano un sacco di rifatte che ci rimangono male perchè per farci star dentro le tette di plastica devono sempre comprare cose di un paio di misure più grandi!!!!

Posso capire recuperare (entro certi limiti) le "decadenze" dell'età con metodi i meno invasivi possibile, ma stronzate come farsi una 4^, 5^ o addirittura una 7^ di plastica come certe deficienti della tv mi sembra assurdo!!!!!!!


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo volete rovinarvi, ragazze?!!!!!
> 
> La seconda è la più bella misura che esista!
> 
> ...


Premetto che non sono contraria alla chirurgia estertica. Quando il problema estetico è tale da renderti difficile la vita, questi tipi di interventi possono aiutare di molto l'autostima personale.
Negli esempi che ho in mente non rientrano di certo gli aumenti senza senso di seni o le labbra a canotto.
POi, dipende molto anche dalla struttura fisica di una donna. Se si è esili come giunchi una quarta starebbe malissimo!


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo volete rovinarvi, ragazze?!!!!!
> 
> La seconda è la più bella misura che esista!
> 
> ...


Si definisce seno perfetto, quello che entra in una coppa di champagne  quello che trabocca e' perso/inutile ... :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Premetto che non sono contraria alla chirurgia estertica. Quando il problema estetico è tale da renderti difficile la vita, questi tipi di interventi possono aiutare di molto l'autostima personale.
> Negli esempi che ho in mente non rientrano di certo gli aumenti sensa senso di seni o le labbra rifatte.
> POi, dipende molto anche dalla struttura fisica di una donna. Se si è esili come giunchi una quarta starebbe malissimo!


Difatti io ho avuto modo di conoscere ambienti come il reparto Maxillo Facciale del S. Paolo di Milano dove l'equipe del Prof. Brusati esegue plastiche ricostruttive di tutti i tipi: dall'incidente stradale ai volti devastati da tumori, ai difetti di nascita come mio figlio od altri bambini anche molto più sfortunati che ho visto.
Tutto mutuato, oltre che di altissimo livello tecnico ed umano.
Le cretine che vanno a cercare il valore di sé nelle tette paghino pure caro e salato, e lascino che i fondi sociali siano dedicati a chi ha davvero bisogno.


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

Ragazzi/e, invece di parlare di tette andate ad aiutare Alfeo, lo vedo  messo male


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si definisce seno perfetto, quello che entra in una coppa di champagne  quello che trabocca e' perso/inutile ... :carneval:


A parte lo snobismo dell'espressione, concordo pienamente (ma anche un pochino di meno, dai).

..........Ma........e se uno beve lo champagne nel flute?!!!!!!


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e, invece di parlare di tette andate ad aiutare Alfeo, lo vedo  messo male


 
E chi è?


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> A parte lo snobismo dell'espressione, concordo pienamente (ma anche un pochino di meno, dai).
> 
> ..........Ma........e se uno beve lo champagne nel flute?!!!!!!



... edddai Alce, sii serio :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> E chi è?


Classica storia


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

*la sesta???*

orrore.
il seno tra la seconda e la terza  è elegante, regge benissimo il tempo rimanendo in alto.
un tempo modelle e indossatrici dovevano essere quasi piatte proprio per la maggiore vestibilità degli abiti, ora hanno cambiato anche i manichini : seni grandi e corpo androgino senza fianchi e poco punto vita.
grandi sproporzioni che non possono rappresentare armonia


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma perchè cavolo volete rovinarvi, ragazze?!!!!!
> 
> La seconda è la più bella misura che esista!
> 
> ...



Era un esempio  il mio... per la mia struttura corporea qualunque altra coppa risulterebbe sproporzionata.

Pero' questa sono io, non escludo il fatto che ad altre certe cose possano creare problemi come il naso o le orecchie a sventola. La chirurgia plastica puo' essere utile ma non bisognerebbe abusarne


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era un esempio il mio... per la mia struttura corporea qualunque altra coppa risulterebbe sproporzionata.
> 
> Pero' questa sono io, non escludo il fatto che ad altre certe cose possano creare problemi come il naso o le orecchie a sventola. La chirurgia plastica puo' essere utile *ma non bisognerebbe abusarne*


Come daltr'onde di tutto nella vita, no?


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Difatti io ho avuto modo di conoscere ambienti come il reparto Maxillo Facciale del S. Paolo di Milano dove l'equipe del Prof. Brusati esegue plastiche ricostruttive di tutti i tipi: dall'incidente stradale ai volti devastati da tumori, ai difetti di nascita come mio figlio od altri bambini anche molto più sfortunati che ho visto...


 
inizio ot:

anche io ho conosciuto quele reparto e quelle persone.
quando ci sei stato?

fine ot


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> orrore.
> il seno tra la seconda e la terza  è elegante, regge benissimo il tempo rimanendo in alto.
> *un tempo modelle e indossatrici dovevano essere quasi piatte proprio per la maggiore vestibilità degli abiti*, ora hanno cambiato anche i manichini : seni grandi e corpo androgino senza fianchi e poco punto vita.
> grandi sproporzioni che non possono rappresentare armonia


Le modelle dovrebbero essere solo cosi', per me e' una questione di "buongusto"... immagino una sesta camminare senza reggiseno ahh niente di piu' sgraziato.

Sui manichini tra l'altro e' comparso il capezzolo:unhappy:


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le modelle dovrebbero essere solo cosi', per me e' una questione di "buongusto"... immagino una sesta camminare senza reggiseno ahh niente di piu' sgraziato...


 
Per me no! Non mi piacciono e soprattutto sfiorano l'anoressia.. tra il piatto e la sesta ci sono diversi gradi...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Per me no! Non mi piacciono e soprattutto sfiorano l'anoressia.. tra il piatto e la sesta ci sono diversi gradi...


Stavamo parlando di una passerella e li e' il vestito che deve essere valorizzato e non volgarizzato.

Non si e' parlato di anoressia, che aborro, piuttosto di un fisico asciutto e un seno piccolo, per pura questione di vestibilita'.


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

ok. pe run apasserella appoggio.

ma personalmente preferisco cmq una terza..


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

il problema delle modelle anoressiche esiste  ed è serio ,purtroppo; ogni tanto ne muore una


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> inizio ot:
> 
> anche io ho conosciuto quele reparto e quelle persone.
> quando ci sei stato?
> ...


Tra il 1997 e il 2000. Mio figlio è nato con una labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa, ma quella gente ha fatto miracoli! Non sarò mai grato abbastanza per la loro grande professionalità ed umanità.
Brusati, poi, è un mito!


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Tra il 1997 e il 2000. Mio figlio è nato con una labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa, ma quella gente ha fatto miracoli! Non sarò mai grato abbastanza per la loro grande professionalità ed umanità.
> Brusati, poi, è un mito!


No, io ci sono stato un anno fa per mio figlio che aveva una lieve malformazione al palato molle. Se ne accorsero per caso 10 gg dopo la nascita ed è andato tutto bene, fortunatamente.
Si, Brusati è proprio bravo.
Li però ho visto casi davvero allucinanti e mi ha fatto pensare a tutte le fesserie che inseguiamo quotidianemente e a quanto, nonostante tutto, sono/siamo stati fortunati io e il mio bimbo. I problemi veri sono altri..


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> No, io ci sono stato un anno fa per mio figlio che aveva una lieve malformazione al palato molle. Se ne accorsero per caso 10 gg dopo la nascita ed è andato tutto bene, fortunatamente.
> Si, Brusati è proprio bravo.
> *Li però ho visto casi davvero allucinanti e mi ha fatto pensare a tutte le fesserie che inseguiamo quotidianemente e a quanto, nonostante tutto, sono/siamo stati fortunati io e il mio bimbo. I problemi veri sono altri..*


davvero. basta andare al burlo garofalo di trieste per capire la fortuna che abbiamo ad aver avuto figli sani.


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

Mio figlio è un bel ragazzotto, in gamba, sano.
Sta soffrendo ancora un poco per tutta la ferramenta che da anni ha in bocca, ma tra poco finirà pure quel tormento.

Ci sono bambini segnati da destini orribili, da pene tanto fisiche quanto psicologiche.
Ci sono bambini condannati a non poter essere mai tali, a non vedere né spesso a capire mai un  sorriso vero di un genitore, sempre invece segnati dall'angoscia e dal dolore.
Ci sono bambini che nascono e muoiono nella sofferenza più totale.

E chi siamo noi? Che facciamo per loro?
Almeno rispettiamoli, godendoci e facendo crescere consapevoli della loro fortuna i nostri bei figli sani.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Tra il 1997 e il 2000. Mio figlio è nato con una labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa, ma quella gente ha fatto miracoli! Non sarò mai grato abbastanza per la loro grande professionalità ed umanità.
> Brusati, poi, è un mito!


Anche la figlia di una collega che lavorava con me è ricorsa a un intervento simile, ma era già in età scolare. Le hanno cambiato la vita, rinata. Meno male che esistono professionisti seri!
Poi accendi la tele e senti di quella deficiente (di cui ho rimosso il nome) che un tempo aeva partecipato a grande fratello che si è fatta fare una settima di seno (aveva già una quarta) per farsi notare nel mondo dello spettacolo. Ecco, lei è una pazza demente ma il chirurgo che l'ha ri-operata è un delinquente.


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Anche la figlia di una collega che lavorava con me è ricorsa a un intervento simile, ma era già in età scolare. Le hanno cambiato la vita, rinata. Meno male che esistono professionisti seri!
> Poi accendi la tele e senti di quella deficiente (di cui ho rimosso il nome) che un tempo aeva partecipato a grande fratello che si è fatta fare una settima di seno (aveva già una quarta) per farsi notare nel mondo dello spettacolo. Ecco, lei è una pazza demente ma il chirurgo che l'ha ri-operata è un delinquente.


Se non ci fossero al mondo persone così misere, non ci potremmo vantare delle nostre piccole ricchezze


----------

